# Throttle body options and future upgrades



## D-Way03 (Jan 1, 2014)

I have a 2005 GTO with Kooks Lt's and Corsa Sport package. I'm going to be purchasing the SVEDE OTRAI and FAST 102mm Intake here soon. I was wondering what throttle body you guys suggest or have any experience with?? The most popular I've heard of so far was the Nick Williams 102mm because its the drive-by wire. And also what kind of upgrade would be beneficial for the MAF?? Any other air induction upgrades advice would be greatly appreciated! Because after those upgrades I will be putting the XER 273 Comp Cam kit in as well, I chose that cam because it's still pretty aggressive but street-able compared to more aggressive cams, and also in the future I will be either replacing the heads or doing some work to the stock heads. My goal is to get the most air flow I can eventually by purchasing upgrades here and there until I have the complete setup, but I'm just starting with mostly the bolt ons right now because I dont have the opportunity to do the head and cam work myself at this time, and I do want to do it myself. I know it's a lot of stuff I'm talking about so any suggestions or opinions would be greatly appreciated from the set up I'm choosing. Thanks a lot


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I wouldn't bother with an expensive TB/manifold combo unless I had a huge heads/cam combo.

I'd spend the money and get the stock manifold ported. Its a terrible design stock and you will get a solid 20rwhp for cheap.

If you change the manifold, you will need a tune.

Also, don't forget you will need a clutch and likely suspension to 'use' the power from a cam.


----------



## D-Way03 (Jan 1, 2014)

I understand what your saying, a throttle body/manifold combo wont do much at all for price if I dont have a good combo with the heads/cam. But the reason I want to do the throttle body/manifold combo was because eventually I will be doing heads and a cam for certain down the road. Thats why I wanted to choose a good throttle body/manifold combo now that way it works well with a head/cam combo down the road. Am I making any sense?? I appreciate the input. I'm just thinking, I dont want to just port the stock manifold when after im done with that and go to do heads/cam then Ill want another manifold. Thats really the whole reason I want to spend the money on this stuff anyways because that way in the end it will be a good combo. I understand what your saying with the clutch, suspension, tune, etc. There's always other things that may need to be upgraded for the upgrade you do, i got that. Thanks again, let me know what you think.


----------

